

Feminine math, science role models do not motivate girls - victork2
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/20355-my-fair-physicist-feminine-math-science-role-models-do-not-motivate-girls

======
victork2
Here is the direct link to the study:

[http://sciencewithart.ijs.si/pdf/Do%20female%20and%20male%20...](http://sciencewithart.ijs.si/pdf/Do%20female%20and%20male%20role%20models%20who%20embody%20STEM%20stereotypes%20hinder%20womens%20anticipated%20success%20in%20STEM.pdf)

I think it brings a negative perspective on the propositions of several people
here that assured us that creating role models was the way to go to increase
the number of women in science and programming (which would definitively be an
awesome thing ).

